# '04 CT 1 comments?



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

Got a chance to pick up a 2004 CT 1 in exc. condition. Anyone have comments for me on it at under $1000?
JAM


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

jmeloy said:


> Got a chance to pick up a 2004 CT 1 in exc. condition. Anyone have comments for me on it at under $1000?
> JAM


frame alone? frame and fork? what fork? complete bike? condition of the bike?

Whatever, I don't believe they were making the CT1 in 2004 any more. I think that 2002 or 2003 was the last year. By 2004 they were making the CT2.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

jmeloy said:


> Got a chance to pick up a 2004 CT 1 in exc. condition. Anyone have comments for me on it at under $1000?
> JAM


As per above, you need to be more specific - also about the kind of riding you're doing and what you're looking for. I have a CT 1/B Stay ... more bike than I could ever need, comfortable and snappy. You could do worse than look round the many reviews here of the CT 1.

B


----------



## gusf (Feb 12, 2007)

My CT1 Bstay is sweet. Just don't send it to Colnago to be repaired, quality control issues me thinks!


----------

